# Pictures of Little Foot; more to come!



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Here is little Foot; he is 6 months old!


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

More =)


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol That was cuteness overload  I can't get over what a cutie he is and from the pictures looks like he has a huge personality. Ty for sharing


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

awe thanks! =) He does have a huge personality; he is hilarious!


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Him eating the banana is adorable! Such a cutie.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww! I love the banana nomming! :lol: That is hilarious!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Cuteness times 4000! hahaha! Congrats on your little man!


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!

My favorite is him eating the banana also. He actually likes it more than mealies!


----------

